# Help!I need recharge my Nikon D4 just for one time tomorrow. Please.



## photographer (Dec 8, 2012)

Could somebody help to popular russian blogger photoghrapher Ilya Varlamov, which now stay in Hong Kong? And yes, he forgat his recharge for Nikon D4. 
He already tried to find it in shops around, but there no result and official retails of Nikon closed until Monday. And in Monday he already need fly to the next country.


----------

